# What to do with your losers?



## grumpy_owl (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a big bottle of pukey fragrance. I can use it maybe in my laundry soap or to kill weeds or frighten children, but it's a BIG bottle. What do my fellow soapers do when they take a gamble and lose?


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 3, 2014)

repost it here and hope its a scent someone loves and will buy from you. I did that with a 16oz of bay rum, that stuff was hideous. What FO do you have?


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 3, 2014)

It's Winter Garden from NG and smells exactly like this really cheap, brightly colored cleanser called Fabuloso. I made a test batch with it to see if it was better not OOB but it still smells like whatever they use the scrub the bathroom in an Amsterdam hostel. I will give it away for nothing. If whoever can use wants to send me a soap, that would be great, but at this point, I just want an exorcism.

Actually, Bay Rum sounds delish. To each his own, huh?


----------



## Jstar (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL I use to hate the smell of Fabuloso (the original purple}..but then they came out with the apple and floral..{the pink} and I quite like those..not sure I would like it in a soap tho ..hopefully someone will come along and take it off your hands.

I have a coconut bay rum, and while its nice, it doesn't smell like coconut or rum..more powdery than anything..I doubt Ill order it again {it also rices} TG I only got a 1 oz'r of it


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 4, 2014)

I swish a little through the rubbish bin each week.............best smelling bin in the district LOL


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 4, 2014)

I made a promise to DH that I would take stock each year and get rid of all the FOs I had bought and didn't use.  I have a hard time getting excited about something that doesn't smell good oob.

He was worried that my rejects would overtake their designated storage area and remind him of the "research money" I've spent. I figured I'd just give them away here... maybe on my join-date anniversary.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have quite a few that I am going to destash after the holidays.  I belong to a facebook group for destash.  I also thought about just doing a Craigslist post as I have bottles and a bunch of other stuff I'm not using so maybe sell it as one lump group just to get it out of my house.   As to the Winter Garden, I bought a small bottle and made soap cupcakes with snowflake on top and sold all 12 of them at my last show.  I didn't like it at all at first but now that they've cured 10 weeks or more it's kind of grown on me.   I've not smelled fabuloso so can't compare.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 4, 2014)

Thats kinda funny, I really like the scent of the floral fabuloso.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 4, 2014)

You really hate it? I was thinking about purchasing that one, but I have way too much FO already. A few times I have mixed fragrances and they came out nice, but one time it came out exactly like the purple fabuloso, it was pretty bad, we had to put that soap in the trunk when we were driving around giving away soap.


----------



## DCarter23103 (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL!!! I actually used that one for the first time about 2 weeks ago It accelerated with my recipe but I love the scent!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 4, 2014)

Now I'm curious. I've never smelled Fabuloso, but I've seen it at my grocery store. I'm going to sneak a whiff of it next time I'm there. lol

 IrishLass


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 5, 2014)

Boy, I just made a batch with WSP's Stormy Nights. OOB and in the fresh cut loaf it smelled like a w^0{e in church to the point that my daughter complained of a headache, so I had to put it in the garage.  It has mellowed out tremendously. I wouldn't use it...way too perfumey and feminine. Wife sorta shrugged and said it was "fine."  I don't do "fine."


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 5, 2014)

Omigosh, that reminds me. My dad was Eastern European and reminded people of Gus from "My Big Fat Greek Wedding"

On the morning of my wedding, I had my makeup and hair done professionally and was having a minor meltdown over the seriously over-done results. I'm not a big hairspray / heavy makeup person - and no, not every woman in Texas goes for big hair! My dad was the only one home when I arrived and had busied himself getting a final shine on the car. He said "Oh Pumpkin, you look nice"! I burst into tears and cried "I look like Little Bo Peep went to the flophouse <sob sob>". Poor dad, he just start furiously waxing the car and said "Your mother, I think she will be home soon". 

For that loser get-up, there was nothing to be done but try to de-shellac my hair and face - the tears helped. 

Sorry for the digression.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Daryl I am sure that some of the women you know will love the scent, it has Hyacinth  as one of the main components, and that is a very sweet and strong flower.On the plant you can smell Hyacinth from a couple of feet away.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 5, 2014)

I finally got a sniff of Fabuloso yesterday- 4 different scents. I'm sure I looked pretty silly to the woman that was in the same aisle with me as I struggled to open up the child-proof caps to get a sniff of each. lol My grocery store had the purple colored Lavender, the green colored Passion of Fruits, the blue colored Ocean Paradise and the red/orange colored Citrus & Fruits. The Lavender one was my least favorite. It didn't smell like lavender at all to me, but instead like a strong-smelling laundry detergent of some kind. If that's what that WSP FO smells like, then I wouldn't want it, either. lol

Of the 4 Fabulosos I smelled, I liked the green Passion of Fruits and the red/orange Citrus & Fruits best. 


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm the lucky one who ended up with this funky smelling FO and it does smell almost exactly like purple fabuloso. For those of you who have soaped this, does it change at all in CP? I made a small batch and my house smells like a cleaning lady went insane in here.
I like the smell, its just kinda odd for soap. I actually use purple fabuloso, have ever since I worked at a house cleaning service.


----------

